# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  معلومات من ذهب (موضوع مهم للغاية)

## نادرالداني

*هل


تكشف فصيلة دمك عن شخصيتك؟

فصائل الدم


هل تعلم؟

نسبة نوع فصيلة الدم لدى البشر:.


O +
40 %
O -
7 %
A +
34 %
A -
6 %
B +
8 %
B -
1 %
AB +
3 %
AB -
1 %

طبقًا لمعهد يابانيّ يبحث في نوعية فصائل الدّم, أكدت الأبحاث أن السمات الشّخصيّة التي تبدو على الأشخاص تتلاءم مع فصائل دمهم . لننظر كيف ذلك؟



الفصيلة ( o) :


تريد أن تكون زعيمًا, وعندما ترى شيئ ما وتريد الحصول عليه تواصل النّضال حتّى تناله . أنت رائد, مخلص, عاطفيّ و واثق . ومن عيوبك الغرور والغيرة و وتميل لتكون تنافسيّا جدًّا .



الفصيلة (A) :


تحبّ التّناسق والتنظيم وتميل للسلام . تتعامل بشكل جيد مع الآخرين و حسّاس و صبور و حنون .من عيوبك العناد و صعوبة اللاسترخاء .



الفصيلة (B):


تحب الإستقلال. مستقيم و تحبّ عمل الأشياء بطرقتك الخاصة . مبدع و مرن, تتأقلم بسهولة مع أيّ وضع . لكنّ إصرارك على أن تكون مستقلاّ أحيانًا يمكن أن يتجاوز الحدّ و يصبح ضعفًا .



الفصيلة( AB ) :


قوي و متماسك, أنت بوجهٍ عامّ جيد و محبوب و دائمًا يطمئن لك من حولك . تتعامل بطبيعتك وبصدق وعادل . من عيوبك أنك متحفّظ, غير حذق, وتجد صعوبة في إتخاذ القرارت .

معلومات من ذهب : _



الغذاء المناسب لفصائل الدم :_



فصيلة الدم A : 


أنت ستصبح أكثر رشاقة على نظام فصيلة الدم A إذا تعودت على أكل الأطعمة المسموح لك بأكلها و حذف ما هو محظور أكله , فصيلة الدم A عكس الفصيلة O تماماً في نظام الأكل والتمثيل الغذائي للطعام الذي يأكله الأشخاص المنتمون للفصيلة O , فنجد أن أكل اللحوم الحيوانية تسرع من عملية التمثيل الغذائي ويصبح أكثر فعالية , بعكس تأثيرها على الأشخاص المنتمون إلى فصيلةA , حيث أن أكل اللحوم يجعل الشخص من فصيلة A متعب وأقل حركة وطاقة عن ما يأكله من البروتينات النباتية . ففصيلة الدم A تحتفظ بالماء في أجسام أصحابها عندما تبطء عملية التمثيل الغذائي , بينما فصيلة O تحرق جميع اللحوم كالوقود بدون أي أضرار في أجسادها . في حين أن فصيلة الدم A تخزن اللحوم الموجودة في الطعام كدهون في الجسم , لذلك اللحوم الحيوانية تسبب السمنة بالنسبة للأشخاص من فصيلة الدم A , بينما هي غذاء جيد لـ O , و السبب في ذلك هو حموضة المعدة فيO , بحيث نجد أن نسبة الحموضة في المعدة عالية جداً عندما يهضم اللحم بسهولة بدون أي مشاكل .


أما في فصيلة A فنسبةالحموضة منخفضة جداً .


و للتكيف مع هذا النوع يجب الإعتماد على المحاصيل الزراعية ( أي التحول إلى شخص نباتي ) .



منتجات الألبان: تهضم بضعف وبطء شديد مع A لذا فهي مزعجة وسيئة بسبب تفاعلات الأنسولين لأن منتجات الألبان مشبعة بالدهون لذا تسبب أضراراً بالقلب وتسبب مرض السكر والسمنة .


القمح :يعتبر من العناصر المختلطة في A يمكن لهذه الفصيلة أكل القمح ولكن ليس بكثرة لأن كثرته تسبب حموضة في عضلات وأنسجة الجسم وذلك بعكسO الذي ينمو بقوة على الأنسجة الحمضية فالقمح قاعدي لمن له فصيلة O بينما حمضي لمن له فصيلة A . 


وبالإضافة إلى أكل الأطعمة الصحية وقليلة الدهن والخضار والحبوب المتوازنة فإن فصيلة الدم Aتحتاج للأكل الخفيف للحصول على الفائدة العامة والتأثيرات الجيدة 0


ولذلك سنعطي دليل سريع لأهم وأفضل الأطعمة التي تفيد أو تضر بالجسم . 



*

----------


## نادرالداني

*فمن الأطعمة التي تساعد على زيادة الوزن لأصحاب الفصيله ( A ) :


اللحوم :بطيئة الهضم وتخزن في الجسم كدهون وتزيد سموم الهضم .


مشتقات الألبان :تبطيء عملية التمثيل الغذائي .


الفاصوليا القلوية : تتداخل مع إنزيمات الهضم وتبطيء عملية التمثيل الغذائي .


القمح :يوقف ويثبط الأنسولين .


زيت الخضار : يساعد على الهضم الجيد ويمنع حفظ الماء في الجسم .



الأطعمة التي تساعد على إنزال الوزن : 


أطعمة الصويا :تساعد على الهضم وتمثيل الغذاء بسرعة . 


الخضار :تساعد على التمثيل الغذائي الصحيح وتسرع من حركة الأمعاء . الأناناس : يساعد على سرعة حركة الأمعاء . 


للحصول على أفضـل نتائج فصيلة A يجب عليها الإمتناع عن تـناول اللحوم في نظام أكلها ، فمن المفروض أن هذه الفصيلة أشخاصها معرضين للإصابة بأمراض القلب والسكر وسرطان المعدة ، لذا يجب الإمتناع عن المحظورات و أكل كل ما هو مفيد للجسم . 



المحظورات ما يخص الفصيله A من حيث الأغذيه الممنوعه والمفيده والمحايده :



اللحوم الحمراء بصفة عامة- الكبد - القلب – الأرنب – الخنزير – البط – الوز – البقر- الماعز .


المحايد : 


الدجاج –الديك الرومي ( التركي ) – الفروج ( صغار الدجاج ) 


الأسماك :


المفيد منها : السارديـن – السالمون – الماكريل – الكود – السمك الأبيـض – الرد سنابر ( الحمراء ) – القرش – التونة – سمك السيف .



المحظورات من الأسماك :


الكافيار – الجمبري – الضفادع – الكلامب ( CLAMP ) - المحار – الأستاكوزا – السلاحف – الأخطبوط – السمك الأزرق – قط البحر – الأصداف



يمكن للأشخاص من فصيلة الدمA إستخدام منتجات الألبان ولكن يجب الإمتناع عن الأشياء المصنعة من الحليب الكامل الدسم – وتحدد كمية البيض المستهلك . كما يمكن استخدام حليب الصويا واللبن الرائب والزبادي الكريمة الغير مدهنة و حليب الماعز كبديل جيد للحليب الكامل – جبن الصويا – معظم مشتقات الألبان أو الحليب غير مهضومة جيداً عند الأشخاص من هذه الفصيلة , وذلك لأن هذه الفصيلة تنتج مضادات حيوية للسكر الموجود في الحليب الكامل الدسم مع الفيوكوز FUCOSE يمثل TYPE BANTIGENأي يمثل بروتين يسمى BANTIGEN وهذه الفصيلة ترفض أي شيء من هذا المركب التي تسبب المناعة الطبيعية لهذه الفصيلة , فالمضادات الحيوية التي تكونها هذه الفصيلة ترفض كل مشتقات الحليب الكامل الدسم ، فإذا كنت تعاني من حساسية من الحليب الكامل الدسم هذا يعني أن إفرازات الصدر تكون كثيرة مما يؤدي إلى مشاكل في الجهاز التنفسي نتيجة إفراز كمية كبيرة من الإفرازات المخاطية التي تضر بالصدر وعادة هذا النوع يفرز أكثر من غيره من فصائل الدم بالنسبة للإفرازات المخاطية .



*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مشتقات الحليب المفيدة : 


جبن الصويا – وحليب الصويا .


مشتقات الحليب الغير ضارة ( المحايده ) :


جبن الغنم – حليب الغنم – المازولا – اللبن الزبادي – واللبن المثلج – اللبن الزبادي بالفواكه - جبن الفيتا الغنمي . 


المحظورات : 


الجبن الأمريكي – الجبن الأزرق – الزبدة – زبدة الحليب – جبن الشيدر – الكوتينج – جبن الكريم ( الكاسات ) – الآيس كريم – جبن البارميسان السويسري – الحليب الكامل الدسم



الزيوت والدهون :

الدهون والزيوت غير مرغوبة لهذه الفصيلة إلا زيت الكتان و زيت الزيتون حيث يمكن استخدام ملعقة يومياً من زيت الزيتون للطبخ أو للسلطة لأنه يساعد على خفض نسبة الكوليسترول .


المفيد جداً: زيت الزيتون – زيت الكتان


المحظورات :زيت الذرة – زيت القطن – زيت اللوز – زيت دوار الشمس . 


المكسرات والبذور :


بما أن هذه الفصيلة مسموح لها بقليل من البروتين الحيواني لذلك فإن البروتينات النباتية الموجودة في المكسرات مفيدة لهذه الفصيلة كبذور دوار الشمس وبذور القرع ( الفصفص الدبة ) واللوز البجلي واللوز السوداني مفيد جداً لهذه الفصيلة , يجب أكل اللوز دائماً لأن فيه مواد مضادة للسرطان ( Cancer Fighting Lectin) . ويجب أكل قشر اللوز إذا كنت تعاني من مشاكل في المرارة , ويجب أكل زبدة اللوز بكمية بسيطة بدلاً من أكل اللوز بأكمله .



المفيد والمسموح :اللوز السوداني – زبدة اللوز – بندق – بذر القرع ( الفصفص الدبة ) 



المسموح والمحايد :زبدة اللوز – الماكاديميا – القعقع ( الجوز ، عين جمل ) اللوز البجلي – زبدة دوار الشمس بذور السمسم – زبدة السمسم ( الطحينة ) .



المحظورات :المكسرات البرازيلية – الكاجو – الفستق .



البقول : 

تعمل بقوة عظيمة بالنسبة لفصيلة A , ولكن هناك أنواع ضارة لإحتوائها على الـ Lectin الذي يخفض نسبة الأنسولين في الإنتاج مما يؤدي للسمنة أو مرض السكري . 


المفيد منها : 


الفاصوليا بأنواعها الخضراء والسوداء والحمراء – العدس المحلي والأخضر والأحمر واللوبـيا. 


المحايد والممكن استخدامه بدون ضرر : 


البازلاء الخضراء وأنواع من الفاصوليا



المحظورات :نحاس الفاصوليا – الفاصوليا على شكل الكلى .



الرقاق ( CEREALS ) : 


يستحب استخدام الحبوب الكاملة وليست التي مرت بعملية التصنيع , كما يجب الحذر من إكثار القمح لأنه يساعد على الإفرازات المخاطية في الصدر


المفيد من الحبوب : 


الحبوب المكونة من الذرة - والشعير - والأرز .


المحظورات :كريمة القمح وكثرة الأشياء المصنوعة من القمح


الخبز :بالنسبة للخبز فإن الناس الذين يعانون من إفرازات مخاطية في الصدر نتيجة لحساسية الصدر يجب الامتناع أو الابتعاد عن القمح الكامل وأخذ دقيق الصويا أو دقيق الرز كبديل لـها.


المفيد والمسموح للاستخدام :


دقيق الصويا – الكيك المصنوع من دقيق الرز – خبز القمح ( النخالة ) .


المحايد :خبز الشعير والذرة .


المحظور :خبز القمح الكامل والخبز البروتيني


المكرونات : 

للمكرونة اختيارات وافرة وتحتوي على مصادر جيدة للبروتين النباتي ويمكن الحصول على مواد غذائية ضرورية لا يمكن الحصول عليها من اللحوم الحيوانية


الابتعاد عن الوجبات المثلجة والمكرونة المحضرة من الصلصات أو خليط من الرز مع الخضار الجاهزة , ويحبذ صنع الغذاء في المنزل وعدم استخدام المأكولات الجاهزة .


المفيد والمسموح به : 


دقيق الرز – الباستا – الشعير ودقيقه . 


المحظورات :


الدقيق الأبيض – المكرونة المصنوعة من السبانخ والسميد والدقيق الكامل .



*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الخضروات :

الخضروات ضرورية لاحتوائها على المعادن والإنزيمات ومواد ضد الأكسدة , وتؤكل نية أو بالبخار ، فمعظم الخضروات مسموحة ولكن هناك بعض المحظورات كالفلفل والباذنجان والطماطم والبطاطس والجزر اليماني


ومن الخضار المفيدة جداً والتي تمنع أو تحمي الخلايا الغير طبيعية من الانقسام بسبب الأكسدة هو : البروكلي و الثوم و الجزر و القرع والسبانخ واللفت والخضار الحديدية والورقية والبصل الأصفر وكذلك التوفو ( TOFO ) فهو من أفضل الخضار لهذه الفصيلة .



الخضار المفيدة جداً :


الأرضي الشوكي – أوراق البنجر – البروكلي – الجزر – الخضار الورقية – الهدرباء البرية – البصل بأنواعه – السبانخ – الباميا – الخس – اللفت – الفجل – الثوم – البقدونس – القرع



المحايد والممكن استخدامه :

البنجر – الأفوكادو – القرنبيط – الكرفس – الذرة – الخيار - الخس – الفجل الأحمر .



المحظورات ( الممنوعات ) :

الكرنب الأحمر والأبيض – الباذنجان الأسود – المشروم ( عش الغراب – الفطر ) - الزيتون الأسود ( اليوناني – الأسباني ) – الفلفل بأنواعه ( الأحمر والأخضر والأصفر ) – البطاطس – والجزر اليماني – الطماطم . 



الفواكه :

يجب أكل الفاكهة يومياً على الأقل ثلاث مرات في اليوم لتعادل الحموضة المتكونة من الحبوب ، فبعض الفواكه تكون ضارة كالبرتقال والبطيخ والخربز والفواكه الاستوائية كالمانجو والبابايا والموز , حيث أن بعضها يكون مفيد كالليمون والعنب والخوخ والتين .




الفواكه المفيدة : 

الخوخ – التوت الأسود والأزرق – الكرز- التين – العنب – الليمون – الأناناس – البرقوق - الزبيب – المشمش 0



الفواكه المحايدة :

التفاح – البلح الأسود والأحمر الطازج – العنب بأنواعه – الجوافة – الكيوي – الحبحب – الخوخ – الكمثرى – الفراولة , والمربى من الفواكه المقبولة " بدون سكر " , وكذلك الجيلي 0




المحظورات من الفواكه :

الموز – النارجــين – المانجو – الخربز ( الشمـام ) – الهنـدول – البرتقــال – البابايا – اليوسف أفندي .



العصيرات والسوائل

يجب أخذ كأس من الماء الفاتر كل يوم في الصباح مع نصف ليمونه ( عصير ) للتخلص من الإفرازات المخاطية في الصدر .



العصيرات المفيدة :

عصير المشمش – الجزر – الكرفس – الكرز الأسود – الجريب فروت – الأناناس – البرقوق ( البخارا ) – عصير الليمون المخفف بالماء الفاتر .



العصيرات المحايدة :

عصير التفاح – عصير الكرنب – عصير الخيار – العنب – عصير الخضار . 



المحظورات من العصيرات :

عصير البرتقال – عصير البابايا – عصير الطماطم .



البهارات :

تكون نافعة جداً في تركيبات معينة كالصويا وصلصة الصويا والميسو والتماري والسوسي والدبـس الأسود فهو مصدر جيد للحديد , ويستخدم رماد عشب البحر كمصدر لليـود والمعادن ، كما أن الخل يجب تجنبه لأنه يهيج جدران المعدة , ويمكن استخدام السكر والشكولاته ولكن بكميات بسيطة .



البهارات المفيدة جداً :

( الثوم – الزنجبيل – Miso – Tamari – Soya Sauce - الدبس الأسود .



البهارات المحايدة :

الأجار – جميع الأبازير – الهرد – القرفة – القرنقل – النشا – النعناع – البقدونس – البابريكا – الأوريقانو – الزعتر – العسل – الكمون – كريمة الترتر صوس – شيرة الذرة – الفانيلا – الحمر – السكر الأبيض والبني – الملح – شيرة الرز .



المحظورات : الجيلاتين – الفلفل الأسود والأبيض – جميع أنواع الخل .


التوابل :


المسترد ( الخردل ) يعتبر مفيد لفصيلة دم A , ويمكن إستخدام توابل السلطات الجاهزة على أن تكون قليلة الدهن , ويمكن إستخدام المخللات ولكن بشكل بسيط لأنها تساعد على حدوث سرطان المعدة بالنسبة للأشخاص الذين لديهم نسبة حموضة منخفضة في المعدة .


المفيد من التوابل: الماسترد ( الخردل ) . 


المحايد من التوابل :المخللات بشكل بسيط جدا 0


المحظورات :الكاتشب – المايونيز .


الشاي بالأعشاب: يساعد على الحماية من السرطان ويزيد من نسبة حموضة المعدة .



المفيد من الشاي :


الشاي الصيني الأخضر – الزنجبيل – الجنسنج – Rose Hips – الشاي بالورد .


المحايد :الشاي بأوراق النعناع – أوراق الكرز – البقدونس


المحظورات :الشاي الأحمر العادي –شاي الليبتون .



المشروبات الغازية والشاي والقهوة : 


المفيد منها :القهوة – الشاي الأخضر .


المحايد :النبيذ الأبيض .


المحظورات :

البيرة – جميع المشروبات الغازية ( الصودا " البيبسي وخلافه " – الشاي الأسود والعادي .


ولإتباع هذه التوجيهات يجب أيضاً القيام بالتمرينات الرياضية كالمشي والسباحة أو الجري للتخلص من السمنة , واليوغا من أفضل التمارين إن إستطعت . 




*

----------


## نادرالداني

*" الفصيله B "


بينما فصيلة B فيها شبه من فصيلة O في عدة أشياء , ففصيلة B لها القدرة على مقاومة العديد من الأمراض لأن مناعتها عالية حتى عند الإصابة بالمرض فهذه الفصيلة لها القابلية على الشفاء العاجل .
ففي تجربة الكاتب أن فصيلة B أي الأشخاص الذين ينتمون لها عند إتباعهم للإرشادات الصحيحة والأطعمة التي يجب تناولها أو الامتناع عن تناولها تجدهم يعيشون حياة طويلة بسلام وبصحة جيدة بإذن الله 0
فهذه الفصيلة تمثل أفضل لحوم الحيوانات وأفضل الخضار من مملكة الخضار ، وأهم عامل في فصيلة B الذي يساعد على زيادة الوزن هو الذرة و القمح و العدس و اللوز و بذور السمسم , حيث أن جميع هذه البذور لها كمية مختلفة من الليستين , مما يؤثر على عملية التمثيل , وتؤدي إلى إختزان الماء في الجسم أو الشعور بالتعب والإرهاق و هبوط في مستوى السكر في الدم ، فلذلك يجب أكل كميات صغيرة من الطعام لكي يبقى مستوى السكر معتدل في الدم ,
فالمشكلة في هذه الفصيلة هي ليست متى تأكل و إنما الذي تأكل , فهناك بعض المواد الغذائية تسب بهبوط في مستوى السكر وخاصة للأشخاص المنتمون لهذه الفصيلة , وعند حذف هذه المواد و أكل الأشياء التي يجب عليك تناولها فهذه المشكلة سوف تختفي تماماً 0
و سنوضح الأطعمة التي تعمل على زيادة الوزن وكذلك الأطعمة التي تساعد على إنقاص الوزن . 



الأطعمة التي تعمل على زيادة الوزن : 

الذرة – العدس – اللوز – بذور السمسم – القمح 0 فكل هذه العناصر تؤدي إلى هبوط في مستوى السكر وعدم التمثيل الغذائي الصحيح للطعام مما يؤدي إلى زيادة في الوزن .



الأطعمة التي تساعد على إنقاص الوزن : 

الخضروات – اللحوم – البيض – مشتقات الحليب قليلة الدسم – الكبد – الشاي



اللحوم المفيدة لهذه الفصيلة :

لحم الغنم – الأرانب .



اللحوم المحايدة :

لحم البقر – اللحم البقري المفروم – الكبد – الديك الرومي – الحسيل



اللحوم الممنوعة :

لحم الخنزير – البط – الدجاج – الوز – القلب .



المأكولات البحرية :

المسموح من الأسماك :

سمك المكاديميا – الساردين – سمك القرش – الحبار .


اسماك البحر الممنوعة :

الجمبري ( الربيان ) – الزرنباك – السلاحف – الضفادع – الأخطبوط – الأصداف – الإستاكوزا – أبو مقص ( كابوريا ، قبقب ) 


مشتقات الحليب والبيض :

لا بأس بأكل البيض لأن مادة الليسين في البيض تختلف عنها في الدجاج .


مشتقات الحليب المفيدة :
جبن القريش – جبن الغنم – الموزاريلا – اللبن – جبن الشيدر – جبن الكريم ( الكاسات ) – زبدة الحليب – الحليب الكامل الدسم – الجبن السويسري – جبن البارميزان .


الممنوعات من مشتقات الحليب :

الجبن الأمريكي – الآيس كريم – الجبن الأزرق .


الدهون والزيوت :
يمكن استخدام زيت الزيتون وزبدة GHEE وتجنب زيت السمسم – زيت دوار الشمس – زيت الذرة .


الزيوت المفيدة :

زيت الزيتون – زيت الكتان – زيت كبد الحوت .

الممنوعات من الزيوت :
زيت الذرة – زيت القطن – زيت اللوز – زيت السمسم – زيت دوار الشمس


المكسرات والبذور :
لا تناسب المكسرات والبذور هذه الفصيلة B , ولكن هناك أطعمة محايدة منها مثل زبدة اللوز البجلي واللوز البرازيلي والميكاديميا .


الممنوعات : 
الكاجو – اللوز – السمسم ( الطحينة ) – زبدة اللوز السوداني – بذور دوار الشمس – بذور القرع ( الفصفص الدبة ) – بذور البابايا

البقوليات المسموحة :
جميع الفاصوليات والبازلاء


البقوليات الممنوعة :
العدس – اللوبيا .

الأغذيه المسموحه و الممنوعه و المحايده " الغير ضاره " :


الرقاق ( CEREALS ) : 
الذرة و القمح يثبط من عملية التمثيل الغذائي , مما يعمل على زيادة الوزن , لذا المسموح من الرقاق هو المصنوع من الشعير ودقيق الرز .


الممنوعات :الحبوب السبعة بالإضافة إلى القمح و الذرة .


الخبز والمعجنات :

تتشابه مع الرقاق في المسموح والممنوع .
الخبز المصنوع من دقيق الرز والشعير مسموح أما الممنوع فهو الخبز المصنوع من الذرة أي دقيق الذرة أو القمح الكامل . 


المكرونات :
المكرونة المصنوعة من دقيق الشعير ودقيق الرز والدقيق الأبيض والسميد والسبانخ وكل أنواع الرز مسموحة .


الممنوعات من المكرونات :
القمح – الكسكسي المغربي .


الخضروات المفيدة :
المسموح منها كثير كالبنجر- البروكلي - الكرنب بأنواعه - الجزر - القرنبيط - الباذنجان - الفلفل الرومي - البقدونس - المشروم ( الفطر ، عش الغراب ) البطاطس - الكرفس – الشبت – الفجل – الباميا – البصل – الخس – الكوسا – البازلاء


الممنوعات من الخضروات :الذرة – الأفوكادو – الزيتون – القرع – الطماطم .


الفواكه :
يجب الامتناع عن بعض الثمار ولكن أغلب الفواكه مسموحة لهذه الفصيلة .


الفواكه المسموحة :
الموز – الكرز – العنب بأنواعه – البابايا – الأناناس – البرقوق بأنواعه – التفاح – الخوخ – التوت – التمر – التين – الجريب فروت – الكيوي – الجوافة – الليمون – المانجو – جميع أنواع الخربز – البطيخ – البرتقال – المشمش – الكمثرى – الزبيب – الفراولة – اليوسف أفندي .


الممنوعات من الفواكه :

الرمان – النارجين


عصيرات الفواكه والخضار :

العصيرات المفيدة :عصير الكرنب – العنب – البابايا – الأناناس – التفاح – الخوخ – الجزر – الكرفس – الخيار – البرتقال – الجريب فروت – البرقوق .


العصيرات الممنوعة :الطماطم فقط


المفيد من البهارات :ا
لزنجبيل – الكري – البقدونس – الكزبرة - كريم الترتار – القرنفل – الشيكولاتة – الهرد – الشبت – الثوم – العسل – النعناع – الزعتر – المسترد ( الخردل ) – الدبس – الملح – الفلفل الأحمر – السكر الأبيض والبني – الفانيلا – الخل


الممنوع من البهارات :
شيرة الذرة – الفلفل الأبيض والأسود – الجيلاتين – القرفة – النشاء .


التوابل المسموح بها :المسترد ( الخردل ) – المايونيز – المربى من الفواكه المسموحة – الجيلي من الفواكه المسموحة – المخللات .

الممنوعات من التوابل :الكاتشب فقط


الشاي بالأعشاب :
الشاي المفيد بالأعشاب مثل الزنجبيل والجنسنج والنعناع وأوراق الورد والكرز .



المشروبات والمرطبات :تعتبر العصيرات الطبيعية والشاي بالأعشاب والشاي الأخضر من أفضل والأكثر فائدة من المشروبات .


المشروبات المفيدة :
الشاي الأخضر – القهوة – الشاي العادي .

الممنوعات من المشروبات :جميع أنواع الصودا حتى الخاصة بالريجيم




الفصيله " AB " 



هذه الفصيلة لها نظام يجب معرفته جيداً ، كما يجب التعود على الأطعمة في كل من فصيلة A وفصيلة B , لأن فصيلة AB تحتوي على الإثنين معاً . فهناك بعض الأطعمة كالطماطم لا تناسب فصيلة A أبداً و لكنها تناسب فصيلة AB جداً ، كما أنها لا تناسب فصيلة B أيضاً , وذلك بسبب مادة الليستين Lectins التي لا يستطيع أن يتحملها الأشخاص الذين ينتمون لكل من فصيلة A و B . فأشخاص هذه الفصيلة يتميزون بقلة أحماض معدية مما يجعل بعض اللحوم الحمراء غير مناسبة لهم فتختزن في الجسم كدهون في أجسادهم , وهذه الصفة موجودة في فصيلة A ، بينما الصفة الأخرى التي يتميز بها أشخاص AB هي تعودهم على اللحوم , وهذه الصفة موجودة في فصيلة B , و لذلك فهذه الفصيلة نظمت جيداً على الأحماض القليلة في المعدة , وفي نفس الوقت التعود على إستهلاك البروتينات الحيوانية


وسوف أوضح أهم الأطعمة التي تساعد على زيادة و نقصان الوزن :


الأطعمة التي تعمل على زيادة الوزن : 

اللحوم الحمراء :تهضم ببطء شديد وتخزن في الجسم كدهون 0

البقول القلوية :تثبت الأنسولين مما يسبب في انخفاض نسبة السكر وذلك بالتالي يسبب انخفاض نسبة التمثيل الغذائي للطعام .

البذور والحبوب :أيضاً تسبب انخفاض مستوى السكر في الدم 0

الذرة :يقلل من نسبة الأنسولين 0

القمح : يبطيء عملية التمثيل ويقلل نسبة الأنسولين .


الأطعمة التي تساعد في إنقاص الوزن : 

التوفو : يزيد من سرعة التمثيل الغذائي للطعام 0

الأطعمة البحرية :تزيد من سرعة التمثيل الغذائي للطعام 0

مشتقات الحليب : تساعد على إنتاج الأنسولين 0

الخضار الخضراء :تساعد على التمثيل الصحيح 0

الأناناس :يساعد على هضم الأطعمة الغير مهضومة ويساعدعلىحركة الأمعاء .


الكِلب (KELP ) :هو عشب بحري يساعد على إنتاج الأنسولين.


يجب الإبتعاد عن الأطعمة المدخنة أو اللحوم المعالجة لأن هذه الأطعمة تسبب سرطان للمعدة بالنسبة للأشخاص الذين يتميزون بقلة الإفرازات الحمضية للمعدة , وهذه الصفة مميزة في الأشخاص من فصيلة A .



اللحوم المفيدة لهذه الفصيلة هي :
لحم الضأن – الحمل – الديك الرومي – الأرانب – الكبدة .


اللحوم الممنوعة لهذه الفصيلة هي :لحم الخنزير – البقر – الدجاج – البط – الحسيل .


أما الكائنات البحرية فهي مصدر جيد للبروتينات , ولكن هناك بعض الصعوبات التي يمكن أن تواجهها في هضم الليسين في بعض الأسماك . وإذا كان في تاريخ عائلتك أشخاص مصابين بسرطان الثدي لا سمح الله فيجب إدخال الحلزونيات في نظام طعامك وهذه الحلزونيات البحرية لها القدرة على التخلص من أمراض الجلد والتخلص من المرض .



المفيد من الأسماك لهذه الفصيلة :

سمك السالمون – الساردين – الماكريل – التـــــونا – الكود – الرد سنابر (RED SNAPPER ) – الحلزونيات – الحبارة – القرش – الكافيار .


الأسماك الممنوعة لهذه الفصيلة :

الأخطبوط – الأصداف – الجمبري ( الربيان ) – الإستاكوزا – الضفادع – السلاحف – أبو مقص ( CRAP ) كابوريا


مشتقات الحليب و البيض :

يعتبر البيض من المصادر الجيدة للبروتين ولكنها تحتوي على نسبة عالية من الكوليسترول , كما أن الأشخاص المنتمون لهذه الفصيلة معرضون أيضاً لأمراض القلب والمشكلة هي الدهون المشبعة وليست المشكلة هي الأطعمة التي تحتوي الكوليسترول .



نرى هنا أن البيض لا بأس به لفصيلة AB , ولكن الدجاج من الممنوعات وذلك بسبب مادة الليسين الموجود في عضلات الدجاج بينما غير موجود في البيض ، كما أحب أن أذكر أن هذه الفصيلة معرضة لإفرازات مخاطية للصدر فيجعلهم عرضة لإصابات الصدر التنفسية وكذلك الزكام وإلتهاب الأذن فلذلك يجب تناول الأطعمة المسموحة وتجنب الأطعمة الممنوعة للإبتعاد عن المشاكل الصحية . 


مشتقات الحليب المفيدة : 
جبن الموزاريلا – اللبن – حليب الغنم – جبن قريش – اللبنة – جبن الشيدر – الجبن السويسري – جبن الكريم ( الكاسات ) – حليب الصويا – جبن الصويا .

مشتقات الحليب الممنوعة : 
الزبدة – الآيس كريم – الحليب الكامل الدسم – زبدة الحليب – جبن البارميسان – الجبن الأزرق – الجبن الأمريكي .


الزيوت والدهون :يفضل استخدام زيت الزيتون عن الدهون الحيوانية فهو يساعد على خفض نسبته ....
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					





الفصيلة ( o) :


تريد أن تكون زعيمًا, وعندما ترى شيئ ما وتريد الحصول عليه تواصل النّضال حتّى تناله . أنت رائد, مخلص, عاطفيّ و واثق . ومن عيوبك الغرور والغيرة و وتميل لتكون تنافسيّا جدًّا .







مشكور على المعلومات القيمة ..
شفتو فصيلتى دى نادرة كيف ... :m1:
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله عليك الموسوعة نادر دائما مواضيعك مهمة وروعة ومبدعة
تسلم ياحبيب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفصيلة ( o) :


تريد أن تكون زعيمًا, وعندما ترى شيئ ما وتريد الحصول عليه تواصل النّضال حتّى تناله . أنت رائد, مخلص, عاطفيّ و واثق . ومن عيوبك الغرور والغيرة و وتميل لتكون تنافسيّا جدًّا .



الفصيلة دي للمريخاب وبس
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الفصيلة ( o) :


تريد أن تكون زعيمًا, وعندما ترى شيئ ما وتريد الحصول عليه تواصل النّضال حتّى تناله . أنت رائد, مخلص, عاطفيّ و واثق . ومن عيوبك الغرور والغيرة و وتميل لتكون تنافسيّا جدًّا .



الفصيلة دي للمريخاب وبس



 
انا معاك يا كسلاوى انو الفصيلة دى للمريخاب بس .. لكن عليك الله ناس عجبكو و مصعب الجاك ديل يناضلوا كيفن ..:ANSmile09::ANSmile09:
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*منتهى  الجمال  يا نادر

واصل يا رائع  حتى تكتمل

المتعه  .
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					



الفصيلة ( o) :


تريد أن تكون زعيمًا, وعندما ترى شيئ ما وتريد الحصول عليه تواصل النّضال حتّى تناله . أنت رائد, مخلص, عاطفيّ و واثق . ومن عيوبك الغرور والغيرة و وتميل لتكون تنافسيّا جدًّا .






 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الزعامة تتجدد كل حين eisawi
انا الزعيم وقريت في الزعيم وحضرت في الزعيم وشغال في الزعيم وفصيلتي فصيلة الزعماء والاهم اني بشجع الزعيم 
الزعيم = جامعة الزعيم الازهري درست وحضرت وأعمل حاليا بها .
تخريمة : أوعي يكون الماسورة فصيلتو o+
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
ممتاز وبحث رائع من انسان رائع
وبالجد استفدنا
في ميزان حسناتك
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة ..
شفتو فصيلتى دى نادرة كيف ... :m1:



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ي زول نادرة كيف 
دي قريب النص 47% eisawi







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					


O +
40 %
O -
7 %







*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ولله فى خلقه شئون
شكرا على المعلومات القيمة ووداعا للعدس وزيت السمسم ودوار الشمس ووداعا وداعا للدجاج (معقول يانادر)

*

----------


## نزار سعيد

*ده شنو يا نادر الداني قلبت لينا منتدى الكورة (سليم في الشهر الكريم) 
[mark=#ff0000]صراحة موضوع مفيد جداً[/mark]
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله سبحان الله
تسلم العزيز نادر الداني ع المعلومات القيمه
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة ..
شفتو فصيلتى دى نادرة كيف ... :m1:



شكرا مصعب لمرورك يا راقي 

واتمنى الفائدة للجميع
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الله عليك الموسوعة نادر دائما مواضيعك مهمة وروعة ومبدعة
تسلم ياحبيب



ولك مثلها اخي مريخابي 
وتسلم كتير على المشاركة الطيبة
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

انا معاك يا كسلاوى انو الفصيلة دى للمريخاب بس .. لكن عليك الله ناس عجبكو و مصعب الجاك ديل يناضلوا كيفن ..:ANSmile09::ANSmile09:




غايتو انا متاكد انه عجبكو ومصعب فصيلتهم O 
فكل المريخاب فصيلتهم O 
مشكور يا ميدو على المشاركة الطيبة
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

منتهى  الجمال  يا نادر

واصل يا رائع  حتى تكتمل

المتعه  .




مشكور اخي مانديلا 
وتسلم كتير للمشاركة الطيبة 
لكن الموضوع خلص خلاص 
بس لسه في مواضيع كتيرة في السكة 
خليك قريب
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

[/CENTER]
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الزعامة تتجدد كل حين eisawi
انا الزعيم وقريت في الزعيم وحضرت في الزعيم وشغال في الزعيم وفصيلتي فصيلة الزعماء والاهم اني بشجع الزعيم 
الزعيم = جامعة الزعيم الازهري درست وحضرت وأعمل حاليا بها .
تخريمة : أوعي يكون الماسورة فصيلتو o+




مرحب الرائع خالد 

الزعيم كله فصيلته O 
اما المواسير ديل ما معانا خالص 
ديل فصيلتهم مختلفة خالص 
خاصة الايام دي 
لانهم من فصيلة مهمشرة
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

تحياتي
ممتاز وبحث رائع من انسان رائع
وبالجد استفدنا
في ميزان حسناتك



شكرا يارايقة 
لمرورك الطيب 
واتمنى الفائدة للجميع
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ي زول نادرة كيف 
دي قريب النص 47% eisawi



دي احسن فصيلة يا خالد 

ما في زيها ابدا 

لك كل الود
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*تسلم يا نادر معلومات قيمة جدا"

كفيـــــــــت ووفيـــــــــــت
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

ولله فى خلقه شئون
شكرا على المعلومات القيمة ووداعا للعدس وزيت السمسم ودوار الشمس ووداعا وداعا للدجاج (معقول يانادر)





للاسف دي الحقيقة يا ارخبيل 
انت ما شايف الشعب السوداني كله عنده ضغط وسكري وقلب 
خاصة المشجعين اصحاب اللون الازرق 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نزار سعيد
					

ده شنو يا نادر الداني قلبت لينا منتدى الكورة (سليم في الشهر الكريم) 
[mark=#ff0000]صراحة موضوع مفيد جداً[/mark]



هههههههههههههههههه

ياريت هبه معتمد تجي تشوف الموضوع ده 

الناس بتاكل ساي يا نزار وما عارفه حاجة 

لك التحية اخي نزار لمرورك الرائع والجميل
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله سبحان الله
تسلم العزيز نادر الداني ع المعلومات القيمه



شكرا كتير يا مورتا 
وتسلم لمرورك الرائع دوما
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

هل


تكشف فصيلة دمك عن شخصيتك؟ 
 

الفصيلة (A) : 

تحبّ التّناسق والتنظيم وتميل للسلام . تتعامل بشكل جيد مع الآخرين و (حسّاس) و صبور و حنون .من عيوبك العناد و صعوبة اللاسترخاء . 


 




 



دا كلام وااااااااااااضح
الناس تعمل حسابها 
:21:
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

تسلم يا نادر معلومات قيمة جدا"

كفيـــــــــت ووفيـــــــــــت



حياك الله اخي معتز 
ولك مني كل التقدير والاحترام 
واشكر مرورك الزاهي
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

دا كلام وااااااااااااضح
الناس تعمل حسابها 
:21:



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
:fgf1:م تنسي تكلم بحاري :21:
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
:fgf1:م تنسي تكلم بحاري :21:



 

وعليكم السلام والرحمة

بحارى شغال معاى 

دار دار

زنقة زنقة

والعملها فينى فى الكرسى الساخن
مامرقت لحدى أسى....

:dn3::dn3::dn3:
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الان بمناسبة رمضان سنعرض بالصور اسلحة الدمار الشامل العراقية 

وهي على النحو التالي :




*

----------


## نادرالداني

*






*

----------


## نادرالداني

*




*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





*

----------


## نادرالداني

*




*

----------


## نادرالداني

*




*

----------


## نادرالداني

*






*

----------


## نادرالداني

*








*

----------


## نادرالداني

*


[justify]الان سيد المائدة السعودية 

الكبسة بالنعيمي [/justify]


*

----------


## نادرالداني

*

امنياتي للجميع بصيام مقبول وافطار شهي 
ورمضان كريم 
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين
                        	*

----------

